
iNaturalist Computer Vision Explorations - sehugg
https://www.inaturalist.org/pages/computer_vision_demo
======
rgacote
The iNaturalist species identifier is astoundingly good. Of the dozen
observations I've made with it over the last few weeks all but one were spot
on -- and the last one did have the proper species within the "don't know but
might be one of these" list.

Flowers, trees, moths, mushrooms, and bees all properly identified for one or
two images.

~~~
spratzt
I tried this app with ten photos of flowers; all taken in the controlled
setting of a botanical garden. Not one of them was correctly identified!

~~~
_match
The Botanical Garden setting could be part of the problem. The article says
that your location is weighted into the results, considering past occurrences
of species found near you. If you tried non-native flowers to the garden, it
could have been weighted incorrectly.

